# eloxal polieren



## laxerone (23. Februar 2007)

weiss jemand, wie man eloxiertes alu wieder zum strahlen bringen kann? zeugs wie alu magic soll man ja angeblich nicht benutzen...


----------



## ReneM (26. Februar 2007)

Hallo, an der Antwort wäre ich auch interessiert. Habe einen schicken Principia Rahmen rot eloxiert. Den würde ich auch gern mal wieder etwas pflegen. Hab aber keine Ahnung wie!!!

Gruß

René


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## devil-lime (26. Februar 2007)

ich würde es mal mit Isopropanol-Wasser Gemisch Verhältniss 30:70 versuchen, so reinigen wir bei uns in der Firma eloxierte Oberflächen, sauber bekommt man sie damit.Generell müssten sich Alkohole ganz gut dafür eignen. Aber bitte kein Bier zum Putzen nehmen


----------



## Janikulus (26. Februar 2007)

habt ihr denn keine Bedenken, dass bei zu vielem Polieren die Eloxalschicht mal weg ist? die ist ja nur 0,01-0,03 mm dick. Politurpaste ist ja was abrasives. Oder wie seht ihr das?


----------



## kingmoe (26. Februar 2007)

Janikulus schrieb:


> habt ihr denn keine Bedenken, dass bei zu vielem Polieren die Eloxalschicht mal weg ist? die ist ja nur 0,01-0,03 mm dick. Politurpaste ist ja was abrasives. Oder wie seht ihr das?



Ich denke, genau darum geht´s bei laxerones Frage. Polier-Empfehlungen für rohe oder ball burnished Rahmen haben wir hier ja schon etliche gehabt (Nev´r dull, o.g. Alu Magic, Sonax etc.)


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

also ich stand auch schon mit dem nerv-dull-läppchen vor meinem roten und habe es dann wegen der abrasiven wirkung lieber gelassen.
bin ihm dann mit - *achtung *- cockpitspray  zu leibe gerückt! 
die reinigiungswirkung ist zwar nicht der hit, aber es glänzt ganz dufte und ich bilde mir ein, dass weniger dreck haften bleibt.


was um himmels willen ist "Isopropanol" ? Isostar kenne ich ja noch...


----------



## redsandow (26. Februar 2007)

was um himmels willen ist "Isopropanol" ? Isostar kenne ich ja noch...[/QUOTE]

farblose,nach ethanol riechende,brennbare flüssigkeit


----------



## devil-lime (26. Februar 2007)

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/2-Propanol Das benutzen wir zum Entfetten von Oberflächen, es ist ein höherwertiger Alkohol,ein Lösungsmittel. wir hatten bei unseren Eloxatschichten dabei noch nie Materialabtrag, da es die Oxidschicht nicht angreift.und in Cockpitspray dürfte das auch drin sein.ich weiss garnicht, ob man das so zu kaufen bekommt.


----------



## cleiende (26. Februar 2007)

Isopropanol / Isopropylalkohol bekommst Du in jeder Apotheke. Eignet sich auch 1A zum Säubern der Scheibenbremsen.
Vorkonfektionert nicht billig (500ml = EUR 7), aber eine grosse Apotheke hat das auf Lager und füllt ab.


----------



## benni.deluxe (26. Februar 2007)

kingmoe schrieb:


> Polier-Empfehlungen für rohe oder ball burnished Rahmen haben wir hier ja schon etliche gehabt (Nev´r dull, o.g. Alu Magic, Sonax etc.)



Hier dann noch eine, soll ja nicht in der Schublade verborgen bleiben.
Super Zeug, ging echt klasse  

P21S Hochglanz-Alu-Politur

gibts im KFZ-Zubehörhandel

mehr unter www.wackchem.com

Schönen Gruß

Benjamin


----------



## versus (26. Februar 2007)

also mit alupolitur würde ich keinesfalls ran gehen.
isodingens probier ich aus wenn das cockpitspray leer ist - das rad duftet auch ganz nett nach der behandlung ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (26. Februar 2007)

Was soll eigentlich Isopropanol bewirken? 

Das Teil soll wieder glänzen und nicht gereinigt werden. Da kann man genauso gut Bremsenreiniger nehmen.


----------



## benni.deluxe (26. Februar 2007)

versus schrieb:


> also mit alupolitur würde ich keinesfalls ran gehen.
> isodingens probier ich aus wenn das cockpitspray leer ist - das rad duftet auch ganz nett nach der behandlung ;-)



Nein, das hab ich ja auch nicht gesagt.
Sollte nur noch ne Empfehlung für ne Alternative sein, um einen Rahmen wieder zum funkeln zu bringen.

Auf KEINEN Fall bei eloxierten Teilen anwenden, ist schließlich Politur!
Und Politur hat num mal den Effekt, dass es den Lack anrauht und die oberste Schicht ganz leicht abschleift, um ihn danach wieder zu versiegeln.


----------



## dkc-live (26. Februar 2007)

Motorex Bike Shine!!!! das ist der hammer... danach sieht der rahmen wie neu aus. hab mir ne flasche und meiner freundin eine zum geburtstag gekauft ^^ 15 â¬ sind nicht billig!


----------



## laxerone (1. März 2007)

danke für die tips! werd alles mal bei gelegenheit ausprobieren und erfahrungen hier posten.

ich nehme mal an, dass man ausgeblichenes eloxal nicht wieder hinbekommt, es sei denn man eloxiert neu, richtig?


----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2007)

laxerone schrieb:


> danke für die tips! werd alles mal bei gelegenheit ausprobieren und erfahrungen hier posten.
> 
> ich nehme mal an, dass man ausgeblichenes eloxal nicht wieder hinbekommt, es sei denn man eloxiert neu, richtig?



Davon gehe ich aus. Ich habe bei deinem Ex-Rahmen aus gerade das Problem, dass an den Stellen, wo die Decals waren, der Übergang von gebleichtem und originalem Eloxal zu sehen ist  

Naja, nach dem Anbringen der neuen Decals - auch, wenn es andere sein werden - fällt das sicher nicht mehr so stark auf.


----------



## Davidbelize (1. März 2007)

also wenn ich elox reinigen und zum leuchten bringen will, mach ich die teile erst mit spüli sauber und trage danach mehrere schichten wachspolitur auf.
danach mit nem baumwolltuch polieren und wunderbar ist die sache.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kingmoe (1. März 2007)

Sprühwachs-Politur aus der Sprayflasche ist eine wunderbare Erfindung!


----------

